# spin and party political broadcasts



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá a todos!

O texto refere-se a Adolph Hitler. Poderiam dar uma olhadinha?

Among the many lessons from Hitler's Germany is an understanding of the potential offered by charismatic oratory combined with the new, mass media of radio and cinema that were expanding during the 1930s. Massive rallies, propaganda, leaflets, promotional films, *spin and party political broadcasts *were not invented by Hitler, but his use of them showed just how devastatingly effective they could be in getting across a policy, changing minds or establishing a political point of view.

Entre as muitas lições da Alemanha de Hitler está o entendimento do potencial oferecido pela oratória carismática combinada com as novas mídias de radio e de cinema para as massas, que estavam em expansão durante os anos 1930. Comícios gigantescos, propaganda política, folhetos, filmes promocionais, ............ não foram inventados por Hitler, mas o uso que ele fazia deles mostrou como eles podem ser devastadoramente eficazes para comunicar um programa, mudar ideias e alicerçar uma opinião política. 

Agradeço as sugestões.


----------



## almufadado

"Spin" em geral refere-se *às opiniões de* entidades ou pessoas que não fazem parte dos partidos americanos mas que *andam na sua órbita, fazendo opinião*, pondo os assuntos na actualidade politica, nos bastidores ou não .



> *Notes From the 2010 Campaign Trail*
> 
> He added, "there is a broader _circle around_ that core group, of people. *......* Early indications are that despite all _the spin_ from both sides, *...*


*"The spin"* o que está na berlinda, o que é assunto actual ...



> *"Where's the Love?" – amFIX - CNN.com Blogs*
> 
> 20 Jan 2010*...* and now _the spin_ is Americans are concerned about cost. *.....* The _Republic party_ is responsible for stripping America of its jobs during *...*


Conclusão:

Massive rallies, propaganda, leaflets, promotional films, *spin and party political broadcasts *were not invented by Hitler, 

"As grandes manifestações, os panfletos, os filmes promocionais e os programas de rádio e tv de opinião politica e partidários não foram inventadas por Hitler ..."

"As grandes manifestações, os panfletos, os filmes promocionais e as emissões de programas políticos de formadores de opinião e dos partidos não foram inventadas  por Hitler ..."


Referências :

http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmith/0710/Spinning_the_buys_or_lack_thereof.html


----------



## Carfer

Não consegui encontrar um equivalente em português para esta expressão, nem estou certo de ter percebido bem do que se trata, apesar de estar muitissimo bem documentada na net. Acho que há uma ideia de discurso enganoso e superficial (_'to_ _spin_' pode ter sentido de enganar em inglês), de discurso que apela a sentimentos primários que excitam as pessoas (será isso a '_party_' ? Ou '_party_' é '_partido_'?, como o contexto parece sugerir? A expressão, no entanto, aparece muitas vezes fora de contextos políticos.). Pura especulação, não cheguei a conclusão nenhuma. Fico com curiosidade.


----------



## Archimec

manipulação dos média (ou da mídia)(?), cujos especialistas em _Public Relations_ são os _spin doctors._


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> manipulação dos média (ou da mídia)(?), cujos especialistas em _Public Relations_ são os _spin doctors._


 
Ah! Óptimo! Mas então o que significa '_party_'?


----------



## Archimec

A forma como compreendi o trecho é 
_a manipulação dos média e as emissões políticas do partido_
Estará certo?


----------



## almufadado

A gente cá costuma chamá-los de "comentadores políticos" e "fazedores de opinião" .

O texto aparenta ser Americano, apesar do contexto se relacionar com as formas de propaganda do sistema nazi (conduzida pelo Goebbels ).

"Spin" é tudo o que gira à volta dos partidos como opinião, comentário, agenda politica, etc.

O "spin doctor" é o que cura as "feridas" politicas manipulando a opinão publica na direcção que convém ao seu partido ou ala politica

"the spin" 

*eu leio a expressão como : 

spin + party -> "fazedores de opinião" + partido

political broadcasts -> emissões, programas, telejornais, enfim emissões dos mídia com cariz politico
*
Se essas emissões são manipulativas é evidente, é essa a intenção dos politicos de atrair eleitores, está subjacente .  

Agora não iria tão longe em dizer "manipulação dos mídia", apesar de estar a entender o que o Archimec quer dizer ... *será mais "manipulação da opinião publica através dos mídia". *



Referências :

http://pensamentossgps.blogspot.com/2007/06/os-fazedores-de-opinio.html


> *34 Anos de Independência, Angola – Um País, Um Partido e Um Chefe ...*
> 
> 16 nov. 2009 *...* *Como fazedor de opinião* você para mi é um zero a esquerda e outro a direita. Dizer que trinta e quatro anos de dipanda foram um fiasco, *...**Diminui a pobreza no mundo » Opinião e Notícia*
> 
> 7 jul. 2007 *...* *Este fazedor de opinião continua a semear mentiras *para ver se colhe alguma coisa para este neo liberalismo serôdio. Já disse e continuo a *...*




*manipulação da opinião pública*


> *Opinião Pública - Mídia e vínculo eleitoral: a  literatura ...*
> 
> de LF Miguel - 2004 - Citado por 10 - Artigos relacionados
> _Através_ das sondagens, a opinião do povo, pouco informada e, além do mais, *...* *Ao introduzir o problema da manipulação da opinião pública, **....* BOORSTIN, D. J. The image: a guide to pseudo-events in _America_. *...* _Mídia_ e manipulação política no Brasil: a Rede Globo e as eleições presidenciais de 1989 a 1998. *...*
> www.scielo.*br*/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext... - Em cache - Semelhante
> *BLOG DE UM SEM-MÍDIA: AFEGANISTÃO - Manipulação da opinião pública ...*
> 
> 31 mar. 2010 *...* *Na verdade, a manipulação da opinião pública por batalhões de de especialistas em        relações  pública, pesquisadores de opinião e        antigos oficiais de alta  patente, muitas vezes empregados por        corporações gigantes da  defesa e da segurança como        "matilhas de caça", são parte do  exército        secreto do estado de "multiplicadores de mensagens de  força".        *
> 
> Na verdade, os apelos do novo capo de tutti capo da América "sugerem ...


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> A forma como compreendi o trecho é
> _a manipulação dos média e as emissões políticas do partido_
> Estará certo?



Inicialmente pareceu-me a leitura com mais lógica, mas depois encontrei no google muitas páginas com textos sobre temas diversos em que '_spin_' aparece associado a _'party_' sem que o contexto seja político, dando ideia de que é uma expressão feita: "_spin and party_". Achei (e ainda acho) estranho, mas foi a impressão com que fiquei.


----------



## Archimec

Carfer, as numerosas referências que encontrei no Google associando _spin_ e _party_  referem-se a um jogo chamado "Spin my Party" que pode ser comprado na  AppStore para os iPad e companhia. No entanto, essa associação, para a  caso que se tem discutido aqui, vem naturalmente do facto que _spin_ é sobretudo usado no campo da política, e _party_ faz parte desse contexto.
Julgo que um bom exemplo de _spin doctors_ são os _Press Secretary_ da _White House_  (EU), que por vezes têm de apresentar à Imprensa, nas suas reuniões  regulares, duma forma positiva, ou pelo menos digerível, quisquer  situações negativas ou embaraçantes para a Administração. Com mais ou  menos talento têm de "manipular" os factos duma forma convincente, ainda  que por vezes absurda, e "patinar" com dignidade. Não se trata de  "propaganda" estilo Goebbels, mas de "persuasão manipulativa" numa  sociedade democrática.
Esta é, pelo menos, a forma como compreendo _spin_.


----------



## Carfer

Na maioria das que encontrei (obviamente só percorri três ou quatro páginas, uma ínfima parte das cerca de 100.000 entradas que o Google me devolveu), esse jogo aparece referido, creio, apenas uma vez. Possivelmente estaremos a trabalhar com motores de busca do Google diferentes.
Não me custa a admitir que a sua interpretação faz todo o sentido e os trechos abaixo têm assim apenas como objectivo explicar o que é me confundiu (e continua a confundir, porque não estou certo de ter entendido bem o alcance dalguns deles). Em todo o caso, nem todas têm um contexto político. No mais, estamos absolutamente de acordo quanto à manipulação, só diria que as técnicas nazis não eram tão grosseiras como isso, pelo menos foram altamente eficazes a manipular os alemães, que não podiam ser acusados de incivilizados (o que o texto da Leopoldina, aliás, reconhece). Talvez pusessem, isso sim, a tónica na manipulação de massas, enquanto a manipulação pela propaganda das sociedades democráticas parece ter como alvo preferencial o indivíduo.

Então aqui vão alguns exemplos:

_'telling it like it really is without most of the Politically Correct *spin and party* politics pandering that we are all so used to'_

_'Not only can Susie style, *spin and party* like a rockstar, I'm pretty sure she's an SDV model in the making'_

_'The Ecclestone affair is the first significant bump in the road - and a foretaste of the *spin and party* funding crises that would later...' _

_'His appeal for action in the national interest and for political players to abandon their *spin and party's* vested interests was refreshing'_

_'A forum for *spin and party* sparring.'_

_'Despite all the pundit *spin and party*-official smiles, all is not well within the Democrat Party on the eve of the 2008 Convention'._


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Almufadado, Carfer e Archimec, obrigada pela colaboração.


----------



## almufadado

Credo : 
Creio no Google, Pai ! Muito-poderoso, criador dos índices e do Google books, e *no seu Motor de busca*, seu* único Filho*, Nosso indexador, que foi concebido pelo poder do Informática, ... 

Procurar a mesma coisa em google.com e em google.pt dá resultados ligeiramente diferentes, dependendo do reconhecimento da língua que for usada para introduzir as palavras a procurar

Procurar (a expressão *exactamente *está dentro dos parentesis rectos : 

*For all the party goers that like to party  OR to feel their heads spinning, to spin the wheel or whatever : 
*
[ spin party ] = all links with spin, all links with party


*For all the party goers that like to party  AND  to feel their heads spinning, and also to play the game: 
*
[ +spin +party ] = all links with spin and party


*For there  is party for every one, some spin or their goers are from the spin :  
*
[ +"spin party" ] = all links with "spin party"


*The  party is not over,  but we will be spinning around more close to what we intended in the first place, a political context:
*
[ +"spin and party" ] = all links with "spin and party"



> * Mamma Jamma Spin and Party at Flywheel Fitness | Facebook*
> 
> Dprogram.net 'Countering Propaganda' » spin*..* telling it like it really is without most of the* Politically Correct spin and party politics *


*


Assumes that, there is such a thing as "spin and party" in a political context:*

[ +political +"spin and party" ] = all links with "political" and  "spin and party"



> Current Political Cliches: Frequently Used Phrases in British ...
> 27 Aug 2007 ... A discussion of some British political cliches, why they are used, ... phrase such as “are  fed up of the spin and party politics which is ...


*If the broadcast is political then the both spin and party are political : *

[ +"political spin" +"political party" ] = all links with "political spin" and  "political party"

The first link I get is ... tchan tchan tchan 


> A Glossary of  Political Terms - complete and current.
> 21 Aug 2010*...* gravitas - high seriousness (as in a person's bearing or in the treatment of a subject). Used by Al Gore during the 2000 Presidential election to portray himself as experienced.  This unfamiliar word was suddenly being used by numerous members of the media and became ridiculed as orchestrated political spin.
> 
> Spin - a political agenda, twisting truths or facts into something that "proves" your point of view.
> 
> Independent - (...) He is a partisan, *belonging to a political party,* but is a centrist who does not identify with the radical movements of that party.


If we "feel lucky"  we can also :

*Go directly for the glossaries and dictionaries : *

[ +glossary +political +spin +party +broadcast ] = all links with "political spin" and  "political party"

First link I got:


> *Tools & Resources: American Government Glossary - CliffsNotes*
> 
> American Independent _party political party_ whose most famous *...* _broadcast_ media journalistic outlets  that communicate using the airwaves (radio, television). *.....* *spin the slant placed on political news by individuals with a vested **...*


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá, pessoal!

Colaborando na busca, encontrei o seguinte significado para *party political broadcast*: Brit. a short television or radio programme on which a representative of a political party presents material intended to foster support for it.
Fonte: _Concise Oxford English Dicionary_

Ajuda em alguma coisa?


----------



## almufadado

Maria Leopoldina said:


> Olá, pessoal!
> 
> Colaborando na busca, encontrei o seguinte significado para *party political broadcast*: Brit. a short television or radio programme on which a representative of a political party presents material intended to foster support for it.
> Fonte: _Concise Oxford English Dicionary_
> 
> Ajuda em alguma coisa?



Sim, exacto a minha leitura é essa.

So, this radio o TV programmes run by a politician and/or a political party, can also be run by a spin doctor, a pundit a political analist, or whatever person apparently not affiliated with any political party but with either a covertly, hidden, open, clear agendas to make the public opinion swing to whatever he /she is standing for.

No regime nazi havia umas emissões de radio que de forma encoberta iam adicionando "raiva" aos alemães para se virarem contra os judeus. 
Exemplo :
Os bancos estavam na mão dos judeus que cobravam juros altíssimos ao Hitler que pedia dinheiro indiscriminadamente para construir a sua máquina de guerra, que empobrecia o país rápidamente até a inflação se tornar um caos (tenho aqui um selo da Alemanha nazi estapado com 1 DM e depois tem um carimbo com 1.100.0000 DM por causa da inflação) e que resultava na pobreza do país e do povo que nesta situação se virava contra os judeus (que estavam a empenhar o país) e não contra o Hitler (que tinha empenhado o país). 

Search youtube for

"The Century of the Self - Documentary Trailer"

And this one says it all right in the begining ... "Political spin". 

Added 

Seguindo a sugestão do Archimec de "manipulação", pois "spin" é também, se não for "acima de tudo", é "manipulação através da intervenção, comentário e opinião usando o "altifalante" dos mídia" : 

Já ouvi a "expressão "dirigismo mediático", mas no gogle só me aparecem links em espanhol, e poucos em português



> PROCUREM AQUI﻿ NO YOUTUBE TEM VIDEO DELE E﻿ DE OUTRO DO SPORTV (GLOBAL TBM) LENDO ESSAS MESMAS PALAVRAS PRA TENTAR *VIRAR A OPINIÃO PÚBLICA CONTRA* O DUNGA . *...*


Mas isto são acções desse "spin" ... 


> *Manipulação e manipuladores da opinião pública.* Eugenio Rosa*. 25.Mar.10 :: Outros autores. Eugénio Rosa Jornais que para garantirem publicidade cumprem *...*
> 
> *Manipuladores mediáticos estão chateados por não conseguirem ...*
> 
> 28 jan. 2010 *...* *Manipuladores mediáticos *estão chateados por não conseguirem controlar a Rede *...* Os 10 donos da _opinião pública_ em 2010 (midia) *...*


Ah finalmente ... na defesa da minha sugestão "manipuladores da opinião pública".



> [PDF]A _opinião pública_ na História e a História na _opinião pública_ *...*
> 
> *primeiros manipuladores da opinião pública* – mas talvez valha mais a pena, para as


PS : Please don't call me "spin doctor" ... I am just trying to make my point ...


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Almufadado, mais uma vez, obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> Procurar a mesma coisa em google.com e em google.pt dá resultados ligeiramente diferentes, dependendo do reconhecimento da língua que for usada para introduzir as palavras a procurar


 
almufadado, a minha experiência do uso do google, que não é propriamente espantosa, diz-me que privilegia os sites do país e da língua do utilizador na ordenação dos resultados. Ou seja, em Portugal os sites portugueses e em português vêm antes dos outros, pelo que presumo que o mesmo sucede no Canadá. Como nenhum de nós vai ler mais do que as primeiras páginas de resultados, ou umas quantas ao acaso, o que o archimec encontra e o que eu encontro pode ser diferente, mesmo que a massa global dos resultados seja potencialmente igual.
Aliás, deixe-me dizer-lhe que as frases que mencionei resultaram dum único critério de busca: ["spin and party"].


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> almufadado, a minha experiência do uso do google, que não é propriamente espantosa, diz-me que privilegia os sites do país e da língua do utilizador na ordenação dos resultados. Ou seja, em Portugal os sites portugueses e em português vêm antes dos outros, pelo que presumo que o mesmo sucede no Canadá. Como nenhum de nós vai ler mais do que as primeiras páginas de resultados, ou umas quantas ao acaso, o que o archimec encontra e o que eu encontro pode ser diferente, mesmo que a massa global dos resultados seja potencialmente igual.
> Aliás, deixe-me dizer-lhe que as frases que mencionei resultaram dum único critério de busca: ["spin and party"].



Veja os métodos de procura que eu indiquei, consulte a página de ajuda do google que vai aprender novas e mais precisas formas de procurar .

Não sou fanático (mas sim está a parecer ... ) apenas cheguei a esta conclusão depois de tantos anos de internet em que 
-> primeiro era como encontrar os palheiros que tinham agulhas
-> depois com o yahoo encontravam-se os palheiros mas em geral eram as agulhas que eles queriam que nós encontrassemos 
-> como o google a coisa mudou, ok leva-se com a publicidade mas menos agressiva e mais dirigida, e obtem-se centenas ou milhares de referências em segundos (a procura num dicionário de 25 tomos demora 1/2 a 1 hora para se cruzar referências. Mas como em tudo na vida há que ver as coisas com sentido critico (mais ou menos "profundo" depende da situação).

EU vejo muito o Daily show e o outro vaidoso .. que se finge de direita ... o  Colbert report ... A brincar dizem-se uma verdades e chama-se os "bois pelos nomes" ... e os "pundits" e os "spin doctors" estão sempre na baila :

Ver a palhaçada do  Glenn Beck no dia do discurso do ... "n-word" e ele diz taxativamente que "nem sabia que "o preto" lá tinha discursado" ... é ridículo ... este tipo é o expoente máximo dos spin doctors" ... usar o simbolo das liberdades e garantias dos cidadãos para prover ideias de direita ... nalguns casos de índole facista.

O Marcelo (na TVI já nem vejo) quando era obrigado a ver na RTP1 quantas vezes agiu como manipulador da opinião pública, com as meias-verdades, os "hints" ... <em pt aqui>, as indirectas, ligar o desligado como "teorizador da conspiração" ... para mim é tudo uma palhaçada porque ou é as coisas e o programa são apresentados claramente como "de opinião" ou não se mistura no meio das noticias ... já todos se esqueceram que o tipo mergulhou no tejo para tentar perder ... perdão ganhar as eleições ... ridículo, manipulativo , in-verdadeiro. 

Sobre o Brasil, também vi um programa sobre as ditaduras militares e o uso da propaganda politica na rádio e na TV, mas como no Brasil "o propagandista" é o publicitário que faz comerciais 

Maria, como se chama uma pessoa que faz propaganda politica (com o sentido do link)...?  

Talvez, se tiver sentido "propagandista politico" não fique mal ...  


Conclusão : You can use Google but don't let Google (ab)use you !


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Almufadado, creio que um termo muito usado é "marketeiro político" (publicitários políticos que organizam as campanhas dos candidatos).


----------



## almufadado

Maria Leopoldina said:


> Almufadado, creio que um termo muito usado é "marketeiro político" (publicitários políticos que organizam as campanhas dos candidatos).



Essa é boa, Maria ... por isso eu não chegava lá 

Então ficamos com 
"Os programas de rádio e tv dos partidos e dos marketeiros politicos ..."

Talvez seja "too soft" ... se o termo "marketeiros" for todo positivo ...

Ou
"Os programas políticos de rádio e tv dos partidos e dos manipuladores/agitadores de opinião ..."

ou... Voilá, pour moi , c'est tout a fait ça !


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Almufadado, creio que encerramos a questão. Marketeiro ou marqueteiro é um termo que carrega um viés depreciativo e refere-se geralmente ao marketing político. 

Muito obrigada.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Fez-se luz!  rsrsrs


----------



## almufadado

> *No Jokes or Spin. It's Time (Gasp) to Talk.*
> 
> By ALESSANDRA STANLEY
> On  Friday's "Crossfire," Jon Stewart said what many viewers feel helpless  to correct: that news programs have become echo chambers for political  attacks.



As opposed to :



> "There is nothing more painful than watching a comedian turn self-righteous."
> (...)
> What distinguishes Mr. Stewart from Jay Leno and David Letterman is that  the Comedy Central star mocks the entire political process, boring in  tightly on the lockstep thinking and complacency of the parties and the  media as well as the candidates.


ibidem


----------

